# Help me choose a 2x12



## gearjunkie (Sep 14, 2009)

Alright, I need help (soon to be mental help!) I use a Marshall 1960B Vintage cab (Vintage 30 speakers) and I wanted to pick up a 2x12 cab to leave at the rehearsal space rather that drag my 4x12 around all the time. I play mostly rock, 80's metal, hard rock and the really heavy stuff. I pretty much narrowed it down to a Mesa Recto 2x12 and a Marshall 2X12. (I'd prefer the recto cab for the low end and better build quality) Both are $635 new where I live. The new Marshall 1936 cabs are apparently built with mdf and poor construction, and I can't find a recto cab used. So I found a guy selling an Old (really good shape though) JCM900 lead 1936 2x12, which I'm pretty sure is the older one that was made with solid woods etc. for $400, and I found this custom cab builder here in Canada called "Saxon Cabs" His cabs seem to fit the Mesa type size. I was thinking I'd have him build me an unloaded 2x12 for $245 (shipped) and put my own Celestion G12-65 speakers in it (I have two). I just can't make up my mind. I don't know what to do. Anyone care to weigh in on it? here's the link to his stuff:

Saxon Cabs: Handmade guitar cabs & Eminence Speakers

Any opinions or info would be greatly appreciated!!!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

As mentioned at TGP, try a Z Best cab at L&Ms. They're a beast unto their own, for sure. They get pretty close to the 3-D fullness of a 4x12 and have a good amount of thump. Pricey, though.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Have always wanted to try one of Tim's Saxon cabs, too.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

order yourself a Avatar with v30, best bang for your buck overall. 389$ + 75$ shipping can't beat that for sure


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

There are a few forum members who have Saxon cabs. The search function isn't much help, but all the reviews have been overwhelmingly positive. Here a recent one:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/amps-cabs/33018-nad-my-first-fancy-amp-suhr-cae.html

Saxon's bang for the buck is pretty amazing. You'd be hard pressed to build your own for the prices he charges. I'm thinking of having a 2x12 made for me, but I'm still thinking of doing it myself (I have everything except handles).

I've also been looking at the THD 2x12, which is astonishing by all accounts.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

al3d said:


> order yourself a Avatar with v30, best bang for your buck overall. 389$ + 75$ shipping can't beat that for sure


From where? Last time I checked ( along time ago) Avatar didn't ship to Canada. Besides, cabs built by giant blue primates are just weird...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> There are a few forum members who have Saxon cabs.


I have a Saxon 1 x 10 cab that I bought from a forum member. 

Very well made for the cost.

What speakers do the THD cabs have in them? (I read somewhere that they were by Eminence)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> From where? Last time I checked ( along time ago) Avatar didn't ship to Canada. Besides, cabs built by giant blue primates are just weird...


Yeah, last time I checked too (probably 6 months ago) Avatar was no longer shipping to Canada through they previous distributor.

I've been jonesing for a 1936 Cab for a while and can't find one to my liking. I'm gonna give Saxon a shout.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> From where? Last time I checked ( along time ago) Avatar didn't ship to Canada. Besides, cabs built by giant blue primates are just weird...


from avatar's site: "Canada ..YES .we now ship there directly. Use the same shipping figure as shown for U.S. shipping, (for most of Canada... some far away or remote locations may cost a little more like Nova Scotia, but we'll let you know before we ship) then add $39 for the fedex broker fee. That is the total to us. You'll have to pay the Canadian government whatever taxes are due."


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Washbured us right, they have been shipping back to canada for about 3 to 4 months now. you can't get a better deal then avatar to my knowledge. and a MUCH better selection of speakers then saxon right now.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Catalog | SteamcoMusic dot Com

grab an unloaded Volt cab and go nuts?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> Catalog | SteamcoMusic dot Com
> 
> grab an unloaded Volt cab and go nuts?


dude..that's the almost the same price as a AVATAR one loaded with Celestions.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

al3d said:


> dude..that's the almost the same price as a AVATAR one loaded with Celestions.


You can get an avatar 212 loaded for $400? Show me the way!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> You can get an avatar 212 loaded for $400? Show me the way!


just check their site. 389$ loaded with celection of your choice...Greenbacks, V30...G12H. + shipping naturally.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> There are a few forum members who have Saxon cabs. The search function isn't much help, but all the reviews have been overwhelmingly positive.


Saxon Cabs Rock! Tim Rocks! I absolutely recommend Saxon Cabs. I think they're pretty much impossible to beat - their service is excellent, and the build quality is fantastic for the money! I have an Avatar Cube as well, but for the same money, I'll take the Saxon! :smilie_flagge17:



washburned said:


> from avatar's site: "Canada ..YES .we now ship there directly. Use the same shipping figure as shown for U.S. shipping, (for most of Canada... *some far away or remote locations may cost a little more like Nova Scotia*..."


LOL


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Jimi D said:


> Saxon Cabs Rock! Tim Rocks! I absolutely recommend Saxon Cabs. I think they're pretty much impossible to beat - their service is excellent, and the build quality is fantastic for the money! I have an Avatar Cube as well, but for the same money, I'll take the Saxon! :smilie_flagge17:
> 
> LOL


That's the price we Merrytimers pays fer livin on the Least Coast


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree that the Saxon cab look good from all the reviews i've read..but at 200$ more then Avatar, i doubt the quality of an Avatar Cab vs the Saxon one warrant such a price différence.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

al3d said:


> just check their site. 389$ loaded with celection of your choice...Greenbacks, V30...G12H. + shipping naturally.


is that shipped from the states (cue fees) or from Canada?

I'll keep this in mind, as I'm sure my brother wouldn't mind rocking his 112 combo on a 212 closedback - means he can snag a head later. First, the kid needs a job haha


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Just checked avatar site: custom 212 w celestions $450 USD to Canada including freight, brokerage and GST......PST/HST will add a bit more.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

washburned said:


> Just checked avatar site: custom 212 w celestions $450 USD to Canada including freight, brokerage and GST......PST/HST will add a bit more.


that's basicaly 450$ CND since our money is on par right now..AND that's basicaly abour 40$ more then a Saxon shipped..and WITHOUT speakers.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

al3d said:


> I agree that the Saxon cab look good from all the reviews i've read..but at 200$ more then Avatar, i doubt the quality of an Avatar Cab vs the Saxon one warrant such a price différence.


An unloaded Saxon 2X12" cab is $200... How the heck can that be "$200 more" than the Avatar? Avatar is giving their cabs away for free now? And Tim's prices on Eminence speakers are also very, very reasonable. I'm sure you can get a nice 2X12 from him for a hell of a lot less than $650 (Avatar's $450 + $200)...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Jimi D said:


> A Saxon 2X12" cab is $200... How the heck can that be "$200 more" than the Avatar? Avatar is giving their cabs away for free now?


Dude..you are absolutely right...when i check..i was SURE i had read 349$ for an empty cab...but i was on my 10" labtop..LOL...200$ makes a WHOLA more sens... So it ends up pretty much the same price..but actually a bit more for SAXON cause his speakers are a bit expensive. and no celestion.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

al3d said:


> Dude..you are absolutely right...when i check..i was SURE i had read 349$ for an empty cab...but i was on my 10" labtop..LOL...200$ makes a WHOLA more sens... So it ends up pretty much the same price..but actually a bit more for SAXON cause his speakers are a bit expensive. and no celestion.


From Avatar's site: "G212 Traditional Custom Cabinet 
Complete but Speakerless $229 +34 Shipping 
Celestion: Vintage 30s, G12H30s, G12T75s, Greenbacks, Classic Lead 80s, Hellatone 30s, Hellatone 60s and G12K100s $369 +39 Shipping " Add $39 for brokerage + your local tax


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Celestion isn't the be all end all of speakers...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> Celestion isn't the be all end all of speakers...


The Wisdom you acquired in your 3 to 4 years of playing still amazes me..LOL. no one said Celestion are the BEST ....that is what I LIKE. so if a seller is stuck selling eminence..i'll go see somewhere else.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

If anything, it's the empty cabs that would get my attention most. I already have speakers I love that I would end up transplanting into a new cab.

They happen to be Celestions 
V30 and G12H-30 combo FTW!!!


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

avatar's are decent, but i'll suggest the steamco cabs. been doing that a lot - i've had some great service from them and they're new voltage cabs are dynamite. and convertible, which is sweet. i'll have to look into these saxon cabs, tho.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Al3d, 10 years playing time bud


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> Al3d, 10 years playing time bud


yeah..but i'm sorry...but at 10 year old...you did'nt know SQUAT..LOL...at 15 you TOUGH you knew something..but fanatic love of instrument was clouding your judgement..not just you..we all go trought that...i mean come on..you had a Peavey XXX..LOL..and right now, well, you are JUST starting to THINK you know tone..........



i'm messing with you man..hehe


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Nork said:


> avatar's are decent, but i'll suggest the steamco cabs. been doing that a lot - i've had some great service from them and they're new voltage cabs are dynamite. and convertible, which is sweet. i'll have to look into these saxon cabs, tho.


i looked at the VOLTAGE cabs to..but again..they are pretty expensive. 349$ unloaded. but i like the open/ closeback option..


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been speaking with Tim at Saxon and he's going to build me a 2x12 cab to the exact dimensions of a Marshall 1936, which is a bit bigger than his usual 2x12, but he's still only charging $200 for an unloaded cab and $30 shipping. I think that's a great deal! Granted, I don't have the cab yet, but from the posted pics and from reviews, I'm sure it will be at least as good as an actual 1936 can in terms of build quality, and much better in terms of materials.

I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

$200 eh, hmm I might have to get in on that.

I have the smaller Marshall 2-12 that I want to change to the larger size cab, that and I have an extra set of V30's.

Thanks for the tip, will give him a call.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Bevo said:


> $200 eh, hmm I might have to get in on that.
> 
> I have the smaller Marshall 2-12 that I want to change to the larger size cab, that and I have an extra set of V30's.
> 
> Thanks for the tip, will give him a call.


Yeah, I was surprised that he didn't upcharge for the extra lumber. Plus he has a good selection of grill-cloths, so I'm getting mine done up with something that's similar to the older Marshall basket-weave cloth. My JTM45 is gonna look mighty pretty sitting on top of it!

For $200, if you already have speakers, it's a no-brainer. If the quality is even reasonable, it's money well spent. If the quality is as good as the reviews say, it's a pretty darned good deal.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks like you already made your decision, but I will throw in another nod for Voltage cabs. They make a great product and use cabinet grade ply, not the hardware store/shop grade ply like Avatar. I'm not that sure about Saxon cabs. But I bet they make a nice cab as well. 
I'm currently trying to convince myself to order a Voltage 4x12 with WGS Green Berets. I really want a GB cab, but can't seem to find one locally for under $1000. I can get one from Steamco for $750, and then drive over to pick it up too.


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

the saxon's look pretty solid, and ya the steamco ones are more expensive. i'd probably sell my avatar now and buy a saxon, but i just don't like the look of snakeskin, lol.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

from what i read on the Saxon website..contrusction wise they seem very well built. but i am not a fan of the 2" contour..makes it look a tad bulky


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The only 2 things I would change on my Saxon cab are:

1) The baffle.....it is "regular" 1/2 inch plywood (I would think that baltic birch would be a better baffle...but I'm not 100% sure if would make any difference to the tone or volume...but I suspect it might.

2) The speaker clamps are angled pieces of metal screwed to the baffle. There are better ways of doing this...IMHO.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I kinda like those angled pieces of metal.....keeps the pointy screw driver farther away from the speaker cone!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Oh, I know tone.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

washburned said:


> I kinda like those angled pieces of metal.....keeps the pointy screw driver farther away from the speaker cone!


Very true, I agree 100%...but QComponents has a similar speaker bracket in their catalog that is specifically made for this purpose. 
However, as Wild Bill would say, there is likely "mice nuts" of difference between the two concepts.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

The only thing I've found about Saxon's pricing is that, if you don't have all the speakers already, and are going to be buying them as well (from him or elsewhere), the pricing puts you not too far from getting a "name brand" cab. For example, the 1x12 is $175 unloaded, add at least $100 or so for a speaker, plus shipping, and you're in the $300+ range, which is the same price as a Traynor 1x12. Same goes with the 4x12 pricing. 

However, you don't get all the custom options and personalized service with a bigger name...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

well..seems i might pull the trigger on a Voltage!.....keeping finguers crossed..


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

greco said:


> The only 2 things I would change on my Saxon cab are:
> 
> 1) The baffle.....it is "regular" 1/2 inch plywood (I would think that baltic birch would be a better baffle...but I'm not 100% sure if would make any difference to the tone or volume...but I suspect it might.
> 
> ...


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

greco said:


> Very true, I agree 100%...but QComponents has a similar speaker bracket in their catalog that is specifically made for this purpose.
> However, as Wild Bill would say, there is likely "mice nuts" of difference between the two concepts.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Those are the same clamps. They were purchased from Q Components  I no longer use those either. Bolts and t nuts.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying the baffle and speaker clamp info. 

Dave


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

al3d said:


> The Wisdom you acquired in your 3 to 4 years of playing still amazes me..LOL. no one said Celestion are the BEST ....that is what I LIKE. so if a seller is stuck selling eminence..i'll go see somewhere else.


You should give Eminence a chance. I was a Celestion guy for 30 years. I no longer own one. Eminence makes some great products.


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

greco said:


> Thanks for clarifying the baffle and speaker clamp info.
> 
> Dave


No trouble.  
I'm constantly improving my product. I encourage folks to check my site often if interested in my cabs. Things change all the time  I try to update the FAQ and info on the site, to reflect that. I'f you're not sure, shoot me an email. 

Cheers
Tim


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

SaxonCabs said:


> You should give Eminence a chance. I was a Celestion guy for 30 years. I no longer own one. Eminence makes some great products.


I would'nt mind trying them...that's for sure..but not willing to buy a cab with them and then not liking them when i know i'll like the V30's or Greenback.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Random OT question for Saxon, but how far is durham from london?


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

Budda said:


> Random OT question for Saxon, but how far is durham from london?


About 2 hours.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

al3d said:


> I would'nt mind trying them...that's for sure..but not willing to buy a cab with them and then not liking them when i know i'll like the V30's or Greenback.


Al, you and I are from the same generation and music genre. Like you, I thought V30's were a great speaker....until I tried the Eminence Super V Lynch's. Both are fine for heavy rhythm playing, but during shred/solos there is no comparison, the eminence are a much more musical speaker. Try some some day if you can.

FWIW, another plug for Saxon/Tim. Had my snakeskin 2x12 for about a year now, and I dont miss my old recto 2x12 cab one bit.


----------



## gearjunkie (Sep 14, 2009)

I ordered a 2x12 from Saxon cabs. It's being built to the Mesa recto 2x12 dimensions. Tim seems like a good dude. Its nice that you can communicate directly with the owner!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

SaxonCabs said:


> About 2 hours.


At some point I would love to visit your shop w/ my mesa and whatever guitar I have available and experience these bad boys for myself, if your schedule allows


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Al, you and I are from the same generation and music genre. Like you, I thought V30's were a great speaker....until I tried the Eminence Super V Lynch's. Both are fine for heavy rhythm playing, but during shred/solos there is no comparison, the eminence are a much more musical speaker. Try some some day if you can.
> 
> FWIW, another plug for Saxon/Tim. Had my snakeskin 2x12 for about a year now, and I dont miss my old recto 2x12 cab one bit.


I'm sure you love them..problem like i mentionned is buying a cab you never heard before..with speaker you never heard before...if i don't like them..i'm ****ed basicaly..LOL


----------



## stewboy (May 2, 2010)

212 Avatar w/ Eminence Super V's..you can't go wrong


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I got to say..i just pulled the trigger on a used AVATAR Vintage Cab with Helltones in it at steamco. i was gonna get a Voltage but i did'nt have enought $$$ right now and the Avatar was a good deal..Kev was REALY REALY helpfull trought the whole thing. God knows i can ask 100 questions on the simplest of things..

Thanks Kev..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

looking forward to your review


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

al3d said:


> I would'nt mind trying them...that's for sure..but not willing to buy a cab with them and then not liking them when i know i'll like the V30's or Greenback.


Can't argue that. Sound is so subjective. What one guy likes, the other hates. No one can tell you what you like or what sounds good no matter how long they have been at it.


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

Budda said:


> At some point I would love to visit your shop w/ my mesa and whatever guitar I have available and experience these bad boys for myself, if your schedule allows


Any time man. I usually have a personal cab sitting here to try out.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a marshall silver jubilee cabinet 2 x 12 slant cabinet loaded with original english v-30's. The best sounding cab I've ever owned. Picked it up for $400,00 u.s. they are not that hard to find and you should be able to get one in the 400-600 range.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

al3d said:


> I got to say..i just pulled the trigger on a used AVATAR Vintage Cab with Helltones in it at steamco. i was gonna get a Voltage but i did'nt have enought $$$ right now and the Avatar was a good deal..Kev was REALY REALY helpfull trought the whole thing. God knows i can ask 100 questions on the simplest of things..
> 
> Thanks Kev..


I saw that in their used section! I was actually considering buying it as well. Wasn't sure if it was closed or open back though, because the vintage 2x12 used to only be available in open back. Now they have the variable back. Nice score! Enjoy! I'm currently pursuing a Randall 2x12 with V30's for $200 locally, so I'll see how that pans out.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Just put in my order for a Saxon oversized 2x12. I'll let you all know how it works out when it gets here!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

JSX/6505 said:


> I saw that in their used section! I was actually considering buying it as well. Wasn't sure if it was closed or open back though, because the vintage 2x12 used to only be available in open back. Now they have the variable back. Nice score! Enjoy! I'm currently pursuing a Randall 2x12 with V30's for $200 locally, so I'll see how that pans out.


I've had some time on the 412 model if that's a USA Randall cab, it's well built and sounds good


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

Budda said:


> I've had some time on the 412 model if that's a USA Randall cab, it's well built and sounds good


Yeah, it's the 2x12CB from the MTS line. XLR mic eliminator with voicing switch. 8 ohms 120 watts. Nice size too at 29" wide, 20" tall and 14" deep.


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

al3d said:


> I got to say..i just pulled the trigger on a used AVATAR Vintage Cab with Helltones in it at steamco. i was gonna get a Voltage but i did'nt have enought $$$ right now and the Avatar was a good deal..Kev was REALY REALY helpfull trought the whole thing. God knows i can ask 100 questions on the simplest of things..
> 
> Thanks Kev..


dude, kev's da man. i've dealt with both, but kev's seriously the dude. i wish i could figure some way to get them a little more east. i'd do dealer stuff for them if i knew how it worked, lol. good guys.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

JSX/6505 said:


> Yeah, it's the 2x12CB from the MTS line. XLR mic eliminator with voicing switch. 8 ohms 120 watts. Nice size too at 29" wide, 20" tall and 14" deep.


By the way, I bought this cab yesterday. Really impressed with it. Nice crisp crunch and deep thump.


----------



## gearjunkie (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey Guys! I received my 2x12 Saxon Cab a few days back. I have to say Tim does fantastic work. I had it built to the Mesa Recto specs. and I had the chance to look at a Mesa 1x12 and its hard to tell the difference in the build quality. If anyone here is wondering about taking a chance I say go for it. Pick your choice of speakers or whatever and get a cab from him! His prices a pretty low also. $200 for an unloaded cab, come on. That`s worth a gamble. I`m pretty pleased and impressed. The damn cab looks pretty sharp sitting here in my studio.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Big +1 to Saxon.

My cab got here about a week ago and it looks and sounds amazing. Mine was built to 1936 specs and Tim certainly didn't disappoint. Price was fantastic compared to the retail on Marshall cabs and shipping was quick too. If I ever need another cab, I know where to go.


----------



## gearjunkie (Sep 14, 2009)

hollowbody, what speakers did you put in your cab?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

gearjunkie said:


> hollowbody, what speakers did you put in your cab?


Celestion V30 and G12H-30. My favourite combo!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

gearjunkie said:


> Hey Guys! I received my 2x12 Saxon Cab a few days back. I have to say Tim does fantastic work. I had it built to the Mesa Recto specs. and I had the chance to look at a Mesa 1x12 and its hard to tell the difference in the build quality. If anyone here is wondering about taking a chance I say go for it. Pick your choice of speakers or whatever and get a cab from him! His prices a pretty low also. $200 for an unloaded cab, come on. That`s worth a gamble. I`m pretty pleased and impressed. The damn cab looks pretty sharp sitting here in my studio.


At that price, I'm sending my brother to him and will hunt down speakers, when the time comes.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Rather than starting a new thread, I am bumping this one. Have any of you guys tried Lopoline at all? The prices are good, but what's appealing is they offer a ton of available options. I was wondering about the quality though.


----------



## taken (Feb 5, 2006)

I've never tried a Lopoline personally, however a lot of the guys at TGP say for the extra bit it costs for an Avatar it is really worth it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have a buddy with a lopoline 212 out East, and he was quite pleased with it. No actual experience myself.


----------



## gearjunkie (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm really digging my Saxon 2x12 cab. For rehearsals it just kicks ass. It sounds as good or better than my Marshall 4x12 (1960BV). I didn't expect much from a 2x12 (any brand for that matter and being used to a 4x12) but I'm pretty impressed with the sound and projection. I don't seem to have lost any low end at all (that may be because I had it built to the Mesa specs). Couldn't be happier!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2006)

al3d said:


> i looked at the VOLTAGE cabs to..but again..they are pretty expensive. 349$ unloaded. but i like the open/ closeback option..


Hi, sorry I am chiming in here late but I just ran across this thread and wanted to give you folks a little updated info.
Our VB series cabs are a little more money than an Avatar but (in my opinion) you are getting more cab for your $$. Better quality materials, more tolex/grill options and CANADIAN MADE!! 
For the more budget conscious shopper we now offer our "S" series cabs. These cabs are 100% 5/8" cabinet grade baltic birch, not shop grade birch veneer (with the exception of a 3/4" baltic birch baffle on the S412). They use T nuts and bolts for speaker installation, have steel handles, steel input panel with Neutrik jacks and your choice of 13 different tolex colors and 11 different grill cloth's and unloaded cabs start at $289, loaded start at $429.


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi, sorry I am chiming in here late but I just ran across this thread and wanted to give you folks a little updated info.
> Our VB series cabs are a little more money than an Avatar but (in my opinion) you are getting more cab for your $$. Better quality materials, more tolex/grill options and CANADIAN MADE!!
> For the more budget conscious shopper we now offer our "S" series cabs. These cabs are 100% 5/8" cabinet grade baltic birch, not shop grade birch veneer (with the exception of a 3/4" baltic birch baffle on the S412). They use T nuts and bolts for speaker installation, have steel handles, steel input panel with Neutrik jacks and your choice of 13 different tolex colors and 11 different grill cloth's and unloaded cabs start at $289, loaded start at $429.


Brent, did you mean the VB series starts at $289? I see the S series starts at $199 on the Steamco website.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2006)

Built4Speed said:


> Brent, did you mean the VB series starts at $289? I see the S series starts at $199 on the Steamco website.


Hi, sorry I should have clarified. I was quoting S212 prices as this thread was about 212's. I use the term "starting" because we have this line set up to add options that you want. Instead of "building them into the price" we start at the lowest price and allow you too add things like piping or different hardware etc. This means that if you don't want piping or a fancy handle, you don't have to pay for it. We worked very hard to get this line to be as affordable as possible without sacrificing quality.


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi, sorry I should have clarified. I was quoting S212 prices as this thread was about 212's. I use the term "starting" because we have this line set up to add options that you want. Instead of "building them into the price" we start at the lowest price and allow you too add things like piping or different hardware etc. This means that if you don't want piping or a fancy handle, you don't have to pay for it. We worked very hard to get this line to be as affordable as possible without sacrificing quality.


Ah, that makes sense. I just got my S112 last night and I can vouch for the quality. I didn't get a chance to play it yet, but the build is top notch, and I couldn't be happier with the whole experience with Steamco. I'd recommend these cabinets to anyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2006)

Built4Speed said:


> Ah, that makes sense. I just got my S112 last night and I can vouch for the quality. I didn't get a chance to play it yet, but the build is top notch, and I couldn't be happier with the whole experience with Steamco. I'd recommend these cabinets to anyone.


Thanks man!!
Yours is the British Cocoa cab? if so, that one looks sweet!


----------



## Skinny Axe (Sep 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> These cabs are 100% 5/8" cabinet grade baltic birch, not shop grade birch veneer


I'm curious as to why you would say that. As far as I know, all the smaller builders use Baltic birch. Don't know of any using vaneer.(I don't get out much lol) that would be suicide. I sure wouldn't buy a cab made with vaneer, as least the cheaper stuff. (Baltic Birch is a vaneer ply with hardwood core, as opposed to the cheaper, softwood core stuff) They would rattle apart.

Both Avatar and Saxon build a quality product. With Saxon being Canadian as well. Options baby, options


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks man!!
> Yours is the British Cocoa cab? if so, that one looks sweet!


It is, and it does.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2006)

Skinny Axe said:


> I'm curious as to why you would say that. As far as I know, all the smaller builders use Baltic birch. Don't know of any using vaneer.(I don't get out much lol) that would be suicide. I sure wouldn't buy a cab made with vaneer, as least the cheaper stuff. (Baltic Birch is a vaneer ply with hardwood core, as opposed to the cheaper, softwood core stuff) They would rattle apart.
> 
> Both Avatar and Saxon build a quality product. With Saxon being Canadian as well. Options baby, options


to Clarify, what I mean by "Birch Veneer" is there are shop grade plywoods that have a birch outer layer but the inner plys are not. These are a cheaper grade of plywood, often called "chinese birch" etc. I can't speak for Saxon but I know that Avatar uses shop grade birch. It is not a bad product but it is not as strong and is more likely to have voids.


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

Skinny Axe said:


> I'm curious as to why you would say that. As far as I know, all the smaller builders use Baltic birch. Don't know of any using vaneer.(I don't get out much lol) that would be suicide. I sure wouldn't buy a cab made with vaneer, as least the cheaper stuff. (Baltic Birch is a vaneer ply with hardwood core, as opposed to the cheaper, softwood core stuff) They would rattle apart.
> 
> Both Avatar and Saxon build a quality product. With Saxon being Canadian as well. Options baby, options


I've considered Saxon cabs before, but my only problem is the lack of choice for tolex and grill cloth. 

I do appreciate having a couple Canadian made options for quality cabinets though.


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

I too use the void free, premium baltic birch. Wouldn't even consider using the cheaper stuff.


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

Built4Speed said:


> I've considered Saxon cabs before, but my only problem is the lack of choice for tolex and grill cloth.
> 
> I do appreciate having a couple Canadian made options for quality cabinets though.



Yes I know my choices are somewhat limited. I am considering adding a few more tolex options. I'm kept quite busy now and my biggest concern with adding more options is being able to keep up. Having said that, I do all kinds of custom work as well. Heads, combos, cabs. Both with my tolex/grill and customer supplied stuff.


----------

